# [solved]configure: Kann kein C-Code kompilieren

## buthus

Hallo liebe Forengemeinde,

ich möchte gerne eine Paket installieren, das jedoch mit emerge wie auch dem üblichen Dreisatz leider nicht funktioniert.

Bereits beim configure sagt er er könne keinen C-Code kompilieren:

```
 sh ./configure

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking target system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking for gcc... gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... configure: error: cannot run C compiled programs.

If you meant to cross compile, use `--host'.

See `config.log' for more details.

```

Hier noch mein emerge --info

```
 emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.9 (default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.2.4, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.28-gentoo-r2 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.28-gentoo-r2-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_4_CPU_2.53GHz-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 19 Mar 2009 11:45:02 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p10-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7-r1, 2.1.7

dev-lang/python:     2.5.4-r2

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r8

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.3

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0

sys-apps/openrc:     0.4.3-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.19.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.28-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -marchDISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ http://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.linux.ee/pub/gentoo/distfiles/ http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/"

LANG="de_DE@euro"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/enlightenment"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam firefox fortran gdbm gif glitz gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde ldap libnotify mad midi mikmod mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis win32codecs x86 xml xorg xulrunner xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Könnt Ihr mir bitte Hinweise geben? Ich steh gerade etwas auf dem Schlauch.

Danke und Grüße!Last edited by buthus on Thu Mar 19, 2009 9:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## 69719

```

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -marchDISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles" 

```

macht mir sorgen...

----------

## buthus

Hallo,

könntest Du genauer werden?

----------

## Max Steel

 *buthus wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> könntest Du genauer werden?

 

Ich vermute das escor meint das deine make.conf irgendwie korrupt geworden ist. Da emerge --info bei dir meint das die Variable CXXFLAGS folgendermaßen gefüllt ist:

-O2 -marchDISTDIR=

Was mit Sicherheit nicht so sein soll.

Normalerweiße wird da nämlich so etwas in der Art erwartet:

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer" Aber das weißt du bestimmt. =)

----------

## buthus

Hallo,

danke für den Hinweis. Vielleicht könnt Ihr mit der make.conf ja auch noch helfen:

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

#-----------------------------------------------------

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ http://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.linux.ee/pub/gentoo/distfiles/ http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0"

ECVS_SERVER="anoncvs.enlightenment.org:/var/cvs/e"

#-----------------------------------------------------

USE="glitz cairo nptl nptlonly"

#-----------------------------------------------------

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa"

#-----------------------------------------------------

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

#PORTDIR_OVERLAY="${PORTDIR_OVERLAY} /usr/local/xgl-coffee"

#PORTDIR_OVERLAY="${PORTDIR_OVERLAY} /usr/local/overlays/local"

#PORTDIR_OVERLAY="${PORTDIR_OVERLAY} /usr/local/overlays/gentoo-de"

#PORTDIR_OVERLAY="${PORTDIR_OVERLAY} /usr/local/portage"

#PORTDIR_OVERLAY="${PORTDIR_OVERLAY} /usr/local/xgl-coffee/xgl-testing"

#PORTDIR_OVERLAY="${PORTDIR_OVERLAY} /usr/local/portage"

#PORTDIR_OVERLAY="${PORTDIR_OVERLAY} /usr/local/portage/xeffects/trunk"

#PORTDIR_OVERLAY="${PORTDIR_OVERLAY} /usr/local/portage/xeffects/experimental"

#----------------------------------------------------

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS ="~x86"

#----------------------------------------------------

LINGUAS="de"

LANG="de_DE@euro"

LANGUAGE="49"

source /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf

PORTAGE_ECLASS_WARNING_ENABLE="0"

```

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.

----------

## buthus

Hallo,

ENTSCHULDIGUNG! Mir ist da was beim kopieren verrutscht. 

Hier nochmal zur Sicherheit emerge --info

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.9 (default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.2.4, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.28-gentoo-r2 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.28-gentoo-r2-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_4_CPU_2.53GHz-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 19 Mar 2009 11:45:02 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p10-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7-r1, 2.1.7

dev-lang/python:     2.5.4-r2

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r8

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.3

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0

sys-apps/openrc:     0.4.3-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.19.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.28-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ http://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.linux.ee/pub/gentoo/distfiles/ http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/"

LANG="de_DE@euro"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/enlightenment"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam firefox fortran gdbm gif glitz gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde ldap libnotify mad midi mikmod mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis win32codecs x86 xml xorg xulrunner xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Tut mir leid...

----------

## Max Steel

Schon okay, kann vorkommen.

Was sagt denn gcc-config -l?

----------

## 69719

Kann passieren...

Kannst du denn mal die erwähnte config.log Datei posten?

----------

## buthus

Hallo,

gcc-config -l

```
gcc-config -l

 [1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.2.4 *

 [2] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.3.3

```

config.log

```
This file contains any messages produced by compilers while

running configure, to aid debugging if configure makes a mistake.

It was created by g15daemon configure 1.9.5.3, which was

generated by GNU Autoconf 2.61.  Invocation command line was

  $ ./configure 

## --------- ##

## Platform. ##

## --------- ##

hostname = P4

uname -m = i686

uname -r = 2.6.28-gentoo-r2

uname -s = Linux

uname -v = #1 SMP Sat Feb 21 07:52:45 CET 2009

/usr/bin/uname -p = Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.53GHz

/bin/uname -X     = unknown

/bin/arch              = unknown

/usr/bin/arch -k       = unknown

/usr/convex/getsysinfo = unknown

/usr/bin/hostinfo      = unknown

/bin/machine           = unknown

/usr/bin/oslevel       = unknown

/bin/universe          = unknown

PATH: /sbin

PATH: /bin

PATH: /usr/sbin

PATH: /usr/bin

## ----------- ##

## Core tests. ##

## ----------- ##

configure:1983: checking build system type

configure:2001: result: i686-pc-linux-gnu

configure:2023: checking host system type

configure:2038: result: i686-pc-linux-gnu

configure:2060: checking target system type

configure:2075: result: i686-pc-linux-gnu

configure:2119: checking for a BSD-compatible install

configure:2175: result: /usr/bin/install -c

configure:2186: checking whether build environment is sane

configure:2229: result: yes

configure:2257: checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p

configure:2296: result: /bin/mkdir -p

configure:2309: checking for gawk

configure:2325: found /bin/gawk

configure:2336: result: gawk

configure:2347: checking whether make sets $(MAKE)

configure:2368: result: yes

configure:2611: checking for gcc

configure:2627: found /usr/bin/gcc

configure:2638: result: gcc

configure:2876: checking for C compiler version

configure:2883: gcc --version >&5

gcc (GCC) 4.2.4 (Gentoo 4.2.4-r1 p1.1)

Copyright (C) 2007 Free Software Foundation, Inc.

This is free software; see the source for copying conditions.  There is NO

warranty; not even for MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.

configure:2886: $? = 0

configure:2893: gcc -v >&5

Using built-in specs.

Target: i686-pc-linux-gnu

Configured with: /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.2.4-r1/work/gcc-4.2.4/configure --prefix=/usr --bindir=/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.2.4 --includedir=/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.2.4/include --datadir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.2.4 --mandir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.2.4/man --infodir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.2.4/info --with-gxx-include-dir=/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.2.4/include/g++-v4 --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu --disable-altivec --enable-nls --without-included-gettext --with-system-zlib --disable-checking --disable-werror --enable-secureplt --disable-multilib --enable-libmudflap --disable-libssp --enable-libgomp --disable-libgcj --with-arch=i686 --enable-languages=c,c++,treelang,fortran --enable-shared --enable-threads=posix --enable-__cxa_atexit --enable-clocale=gnu

Thread model: posix

gcc version 4.2.4 (Gentoo 4.2.4-r1 p1.1)

configure:2896: $? = 0

configure:2903: gcc -V >&5

gcc: '-V' option must have argument

configure:2906: $? = 1

configure:2929: checking for C compiler default output file name

configure:2956: gcc    conftest.c  >&5

configure:2959: $? = 0

configure:2997: result: a.out

configure:3014: checking whether the C compiler works

configure:3024: ./a.out

./configure: line 3025: ./a.out: Permission denied

configure:3027: $? = 126

configure:3036: error: cannot run C compiled programs.

If you meant to cross compile, use `--host'.

See `config.log' for more details.

## ---------------- ##

## Cache variables. ##

## ---------------- ##

ac_cv_build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

ac_cv_env_CCC_set=

ac_cv_env_CCC_value=

ac_cv_env_CC_set=

ac_cv_env_CC_value=

ac_cv_env_CFLAGS_set=

ac_cv_env_CFLAGS_value=

ac_cv_env_CPPFLAGS_set=

ac_cv_env_CPPFLAGS_value=

ac_cv_env_CPP_set=

ac_cv_env_CPP_value=

ac_cv_env_CXXCPP_set=

ac_cv_env_CXXCPP_value=

ac_cv_env_CXXFLAGS_set=

ac_cv_env_CXXFLAGS_value=

ac_cv_env_CXX_set=

ac_cv_env_CXX_value=

ac_cv_env_F77_set=

ac_cv_env_F77_value=

ac_cv_env_FFLAGS_set=

ac_cv_env_FFLAGS_value=

ac_cv_env_LDFLAGS_set=

ac_cv_env_LDFLAGS_value=

ac_cv_env_LIBS_set=

ac_cv_env_LIBS_value=

ac_cv_env_build_alias_set=

ac_cv_env_build_alias_value=

ac_cv_env_host_alias_set=

ac_cv_env_host_alias_value=

ac_cv_env_target_alias_set=

ac_cv_env_target_alias_value=

ac_cv_host=i686-pc-linux-gnu

ac_cv_path_install='/usr/bin/install -c'

ac_cv_path_mkdir=/bin/mkdir

ac_cv_prog_AWK=gawk

ac_cv_prog_ac_ct_CC=gcc

ac_cv_prog_make_make_set=yes

ac_cv_target=i686-pc-linux-gnu

## ----------------- ##

## Output variables. ##

## ----------------- ##

ACLOCAL='${SHELL} /home/cyberdyne/hdh2/g15/g15daemon-1.9.5.3/config/missing --run aclocal-1.10'

AMDEPBACKSLASH=''

AMDEP_FALSE=''

AMDEP_TRUE=''

AMTAR='${SHELL} /home/cyberdyne/hdh2/g15/g15daemon-1.9.5.3/config/missing --run tar'

AR=''

AUTOCONF='${SHELL} /home/cyberdyne/hdh2/g15/g15daemon-1.9.5.3/config/missing --run autoconf'

AUTOHEADER='${SHELL} /home/cyberdyne/hdh2/g15/g15daemon-1.9.5.3/config/missing --run autoheader'

AUTOMAKE='${SHELL} /home/cyberdyne/hdh2/g15/g15daemon-1.9.5.3/config/missing --run automake-1.10'

AWK='gawk'

CC='gcc'

CCDEPMODE=''

CFLAGS=''

CPP=''

CPPFLAGS=''

CXX=''

CXXCPP=''

CXXDEPMODE=''

CXXFLAGS=''

CYGPATH_W='echo'

DEFS=''

DEPDIR=''

ECHO='echo'

ECHO_C=''

ECHO_N='-n'

ECHO_T=''

EGREP=''

EXEEXT=''

F77=''

FFLAGS=''

G15DAEMON_PLUGIN_DIR=''

GREP=''

INSTALL_DATA='${INSTALL} -m 644'

INSTALL_PROGRAM='${INSTALL}'

INSTALL_SCRIPT='${INSTALL}'

INSTALL_STRIP_PROGRAM='$(install_sh) -c -s'

KEXT_INSTALL_FALSE=''

KEXT_INSTALL_TRUE=''

KEXT_LOCATION=''

LDFLAGS=''

LIBOBJS=''

LIBS=''

LIBTOOL=''

LN_S=''

LTLIBOBJS=''

MAKEINFO='${SHELL} /home/cyberdyne/hdh2/g15/g15daemon-1.9.5.3/config/missing --run makeinfo'

OBJEXT=''

PACKAGE='g15daemon'

PACKAGE_BUGREPORT='mlampard@users.sf.net'

PACKAGE_NAME='g15daemon'

PACKAGE_STRING='g15daemon 1.9.5.3'

PACKAGE_TARNAME='g15daemon'

PACKAGE_VERSION='1.9.5.3'

PATH_SEPARATOR=':'

RANLIB=''

SED=''

SET_MAKE=''

SHELL='/bin/sh'

STRIP=''

UINPUT_INTERFACE_PLUGIN_FALSE=''

UINPUT_INTERFACE_PLUGIN_TRUE=''

VERSION='1.9.5.3'

ac_ct_CC='gcc'

ac_ct_CXX=''

ac_ct_F77=''

am__fastdepCC_FALSE=''

am__fastdepCC_TRUE=''

am__fastdepCXX_FALSE=''

am__fastdepCXX_TRUE=''

am__include=''

am__isrc=''

am__leading_dot='.'

am__quote=''

am__tar='${AMTAR} chof - "$$tardir"'

am__untar='${AMTAR} xf -'

bindir='${exec_prefix}/bin'

build='i686-pc-linux-gnu'

build_alias=''

build_cpu='i686'

build_os='linux-gnu'

build_vendor='pc'

datadir='${datarootdir}'

datarootdir='${prefix}/share'

docdir='${datarootdir}/doc/${PACKAGE_TARNAME}'

dvidir='${docdir}'

exec_prefix='NONE'

host='i686-pc-linux-gnu'

host_alias=''

host_cpu='i686'

host_os='linux-gnu'

host_vendor='pc'

htmldir='${docdir}'

includedir='${prefix}/include'

infodir='${datarootdir}/info'

install_sh='$(SHELL) /home/cyberdyne/hdh2/g15/g15daemon-1.9.5.3/config/install-sh'

libdir='${exec_prefix}/lib'

libexecdir='${exec_prefix}/libexec'

localedir='${datarootdir}/locale'

localstatedir='${prefix}/var'

mandir='${datarootdir}/man'

mkdir_p='/bin/mkdir -p'

oldincludedir='/usr/include'

pdfdir='${docdir}'

prefix='NONE'

program_transform_name='s,x,x,'

psdir='${docdir}'

sbindir='${exec_prefix}/sbin'

sharedstatedir='${prefix}/com'

sysconfdir='${prefix}/etc'

target='i686-pc-linux-gnu'

target_alias=''

target_cpu='i686'

target_os='linux-gnu'

target_vendor='pc'

## ----------- ##

## confdefs.h. ##

## ----------- ##

#define PACKAGE_NAME "g15daemon"

#define PACKAGE_TARNAME "g15daemon"

#define PACKAGE_VERSION "1.9.5.3"

#define PACKAGE_STRING "g15daemon 1.9.5.3"

#define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT "mlampard@users.sf.net"

#define PACKAGE "g15daemon"

#define VERSION "1.9.5.3"

configure: exit 1

```

----------

## 69719

Versucht du eventuell in einem mount point ohne execution flag zu compilieren?

----------

## buthus

Hallo,

könnte durchaus sein, aber wieso kommt dann bei emerge der selbe Fehler?

Woran erkenne ich ob der mount point ein execution flag hat?

----------

## Max Steel

Das siehst du normalerweiße per mount (bzw. cat /proc/mounts), wenn noexec, user/-s, dahintersteht ist es ohne exec Flag, außer es ist explizit angeben (exec)

----------

## buthus

Hallo,

super danke! Daran hat es tatsächlich gelegen. Wie peinlich, mir ist das nie aufgefallen in all den Jahren nicht...   :Embarassed: 

Also vielen Dank Euch! 

Grüße

----------

## Max Steel

Gern geschehen.

----------

